# 8N FORD TRACTOR ID



## Brian Siesser (Dec 7, 2019)

My wife's father passed a few years ago and I have ended up with what appears to be a 8N. 4 cylinder gas 4 speed 2 wheel drive LOL just had to throw the 4 cylinder and 2 wheel drive in for fun. Can anyone tell me any more information on this tractor? SN 8N225629 Any help would be welcome.


----------



## Ultradog (Feb 27, 2005)

Your serial # would make it a 1949 model. Probably was built in the fall of that year
49 was a year with a Lot of changes to those tractors..
There is a very good, nay, fantastic page that shows all the running changes to the Ns over the years that was compiled by a fellow named John Smith. It goes into great detail and shows some beautiful tractors there.
Click the link below and enjoy.
The Ford/Fordson Collectors Association who hosts the Smith Page has their annual national meet in different parts of the country each year.
This year it will be in LeSueur Minnesota in August. I am looking forward to going for the first time.

https://fordtractorcollectors.com/identify-my-tractor/tractor-id-history/


----------



## Brian Siesser (Dec 7, 2019)

Thanks Dog I found that like on another post about 15 minutes after I opened this. Sorry to bother y'all with this. Thanks again. BTW That is a very good link my hat is off to him or them.


----------

